# Cool and Helpful Kontakt Library Tip



## muziksculp (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Mornats (Jun 24, 2016)

Nice tip! I think I'll do that to organise all my non-library samples into that menu. Cheers!


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Jun 24, 2016)

I saw this earlier and wondered if it violates the letter, or the spirit, of NI's terms. Anyone hazard a guess?

Cheers

Carlos


----------



## Mornats (Jun 24, 2016)

Good question although to me it simply improves the usability of the interface a little. It's more of a shortcut to get to the same legitimate content, just through a different menu. But it could still as you say violate the spirit of the terms, if not the letter.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Jun 24, 2016)

Why not just use the Quickload menu button? That also lets you categorize your instruments.

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 24, 2016)

ScarletJerry said:


> Why not just use the Quickload menu button? That also lets you categorize your instruments.
> 
> -Scarlet Jerry



True Quickload menu is what I use. 

I came across this tip today, I guess it is another option if you want to access your libraries via the Libraries Tab. 

I hope NI makes it easy for us to create our own custom library icons for non-NI licensed libraries in Kontakt 6.


----------



## JPShooter (Jun 24, 2016)

The downside that I see here is that if you have the Kontakt Factory Library on say drive D: and you want to include a library from drive E:, this method will physically move the samples from E: to D:.

I might be mistaken but that's what it looks like to me just playing with it now.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

It won't if you use symbolic links...

In any case this might pose problems when updating a library, so it's not advised. QuickLoad is faster to use anyways, IMHO...


----------



## Mornats (Jun 25, 2016)

I need to do a serious case of RTFMing on Kontakt! I've not long come from the player version and haven't used much of its functionality yet. 

I wonder if the tip in the video would make my non-library libraries accessible via Komplete Kontrol. That would be handy for me.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

You need to add non-KP libraries to KK manually from KK's Files browser. Then they show in the User tab.


----------



## Mornats (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks for the tip, I've been adding my third party (non-NKS) libraries this way which is great. What I'd love to do next is to be able to sort them into banks, or use some other method where I can navigate by product and not have to scroll through every instrument across all products.

For example, I've imported Sonic Forest, Etherea and Storm Choir. When browsing the user libraries from my S61 I can select All Products or Kontakt as my top level, but then the next level down is types. What I'd love is to be able to browse through the products (Sonic Forest, Storm Choir and so on) then select presets from within there.

So from the KK browser, I'd like to select User Library > Kontakt > Sonic Forest then browse through the instruments from there. Is there a way to do this or will copying all of my third party libraries into the Kontakt Factory Library folder be the way to go?


----------



## StillLife (Sep 30, 2018)

Mornats said:


> Thanks for the tip, I've been adding my third party (non-NKS) libraries this way which is great. What I'd love to do next is to be able to sort them into banks, or use some other method where I can navigate by product and not have to scroll through every instrument across all products.
> 
> For example, I've imported Sonic Forest, Etherea and Storm Choir. When browsing the user libraries from my S61 I can select All Products or Kontakt as my top level, but then the next level down is types. What I'd love is to be able to browse through the products (Sonic Forest, Storm Choir and so on) then select presets from within there.
> 
> So from the KK browser, I'd like to select User Library > Kontakt > Sonic Forest then browse through the instruments from there. Is there a way to do this or will copying all of my third party libraries into the Kontakt Factory Library folder be the way to go?


Sorry to bump this thread, by have the ecact same question as Mornats. Anybody knows how to do that?


----------

